# Hey Willy/Wildo get ready to be jealous...



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Susan Garrett is competing at the USDAA trial I'm entered in next weekend! My vet and another agility friend are on a DAM team with her baby dog. 

I've actually heard that she (and some other big named people) have come down during the winter before to compete, but I am honestly so bad with recognizing people that I probably never noticed...I'm going to look out for her this time.

More importantly though, I'm just hoping Mikko will be able to compete after having some medical problems lately


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

How cool! You should definitely introduce yourself to her. In my experience, she is very nice to talk to and more/less genuinely interested in a short conversation. I also got her to sign my copy of Shaping Success.

She now knows me by nickname "Willy Hammer" because I built a bunch of equipment for her contacts course. (I didn't choose the nickname, she did).

Hopefully Mikko gets to compete! Have fun!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Can we call you Willy Hammer too? That's cute.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

LOL at Willy Hammer!! I don't know that I'll strike up a conversation unless something comes to mind, but I'm definitely going to be watching her runs.


----------

